# Headlight deflectors



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to Switzerland on Monday and have just purchased a set of headlight deflectors which I was assured would cover any vehicle including Fiat Ducato. On checking inside it appears to cover Ducato from 2002 onwards but no mention of new model. Anyone fitted these recently who may be able to give some advice. Thanks
Ian


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

The best way to get them in the right place is to take them and the van to a MOT station and ask them to put them on using the alignment checker.

Derek


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Getting them off is the problem !

I fitted the silvery plastic ones as sold everywhere, peeled off the plastic but the backing tape is stuck, well, like glue.

I've used label removal film, my fingers and failed.

It's made worse by the Ducato having plastic rather than glass covers.

I'm reluctant to try a heat gun.

I would recommend that you get some black fablon, cut the same shape and use that. Being single layer it will come off again. I've kept the original plastic to do just that.


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

*Headlight Deflectors*

Good afternoon,
I had this problem fitting the deflectors to my 2007 X250 and spoke to the suppliers. They explained that all the circular stickers are intended to do is 'take the top of the beam off'. Had them on for 5 months in France and Spain and had the occasional flash but that could have been for other reasons. On one occasion to warn of police radar.
A lot of Brits don't bother with any deflectors but perhaps the Swiss will be much keener.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> Getting them off is the problem !
> 
> I would recommend that you get some black fablon, cut the same shape and use that. Being single layer it will come off again. I've kept the original plastic to do just that.


Do NOT use black tape directly onto the plastic headlamp cover. The heat of the bulb is reflected back from the black tape and crazes the plastic cover!!! It happened to me


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

lookback said:


> The heat of the bulb is reflected back from the black tape and crazes the plastic cover!!! It happened to me


Ouch. Thank you for tip.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

It's strange that us Brits spend time and hard earned money fitting these beam-benders, beam deflectors or what have you and yet in all the years I have been motoring I have never seen someone from continental Europe use the self same devices whilst travelling in the UK.


Why is there one rule for us and another for everyone else?

I cannot believe that theirr headlamps are so fundamentally different from ours that they do not need them


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi

Much better to fit headlight protectors as supplied direct from Fiat Dealer.
Cost is expensive(£50.00) but cheap compared to the cost of replacing broken head lamp. Also comes complete with two sets of beam benders and marking on cover to show correct position. We used these in Spain and France this Winter,no noticable loss of light.

Steles.


----------



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

Just checked with Fiat dealer £64.70 for protectors. Thinking about it!!
Ian


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

*Headlamp Beam Deflectors*

Hi Oldun

The UK spec headlamps have a 15 degree kick up on the nearside (kerbside) which illuminates the nearside. The European headlamps have the 15 degree kick up on the offside which can dazzle oncoming traffic. When you shine your headlamps onto a wall you will clearly see the beam pattern. The beam deflector cuts off the kickup and gives a flat line pattern and should not dazzle oncoming traffic.

Steve


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

oldun said:


> It's strange that us Brits spend time and hard earned money fitting these beam-benders, beam deflectors or what have you and yet in all the years I have been motoring I have never seen someone from continental Europe use the self same devices whilst travelling in the UK.
> 
> Why is there one rule for us and another for everyone else?
> 
> I cannot believe that theirr headlamps are so fundamentally different from ours that they do not need them


The bloke who imported my Hymer fitted the Continent to UK deflectors and he got it through the MOT with them. When I was setting off to Spain I went to get UK deflectors, only to find a set already on. When I asked him about it he said the headlamps were still continental and just take off the deflectors when I got off the ferry. Coming home I bought another set in the ferry shop specifically for continental drivers, so they do exist - can't say if they use them, though !

Mike


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Couldn't figure where to stick deflectors on ducato x250 as instructions ambiguous. In the end adjusted headlight angle on board to max down and drove through France Switzerland and Italy with no irate flashes in 3 months. This included tunnels in Switzerland, esp. the St Gotthard which was half shut meaning 2-way traffic in one tunnel and driving in Italy with dipped headlights at all times. I kept meaning to fit the deflectors but as we progressed with no flashing oncoming traffic it just never seemed to be worth the hassle.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe you need the Super Beam Benders. There's a fitment guide for both the ordinary and super (downloadable pdf) on this page here:

http://www.saxonind.co.uk/beambenders.htm

JohnW


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

Chillik,

I've spoken to my MoT garage about this in the past for my French Chausson. He says the only condition is that the lights don't dip towards the oncoming traffic. So some black tape to 'trim' off the dip is fine (leaving just the straight ahead part) and can be removed for continental use.

One another subject, have you got a speedo calibrated only in Kilometres? MoT failure.........

Ray


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

We have a fiat ducato 2004 2.8 and have travelled france/ spain/ and portugal over a period of five month and before we left england we were told by fiat that headlight deflectors are not needed on this model as the lights are ok for abroad and i must say we had no problem at all and we drove a lot at night.
Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

rayhook said:


> Chillik,
> 
> I've spoken to my MoT garage about this in the past for my French Chausson. He says the only condition is that the lights don't dip towards the oncoming traffic. So some black tape to 'trim' off the dip is fine (leaving just the straight ahead part) and can be removed for continental use.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray, presumably the van headlights are ok re dipping angle. Anyway it is due for a MOT next month and we shall see if there is any consistency between stations..........! 
Regarding the speedo I had already come up against this when bringing in another vehicle. It is not a requirement to get it through the MOT, BUT it is an offence to drive a registered vehicle on British roads after dark without an illuminated speedometer marked in MPH, so you are breaking the law there (unless you can prove you only drive in the daylight :roll: ) 
I was assured by the dealer that the KPH was ok but I baulked at that and he fitted a MPH overlay no problem (obviously the odometer stays in Kilometres

Mike


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Speedo in Km*

Mike,

Thanks for that - I was under the impression it was an MoT failure, I think from previous entries in these forums when someone was failed for not having mph. Anyway, it's all too obscure for me to worry about (but I do already have an overlay to fit when we get back from our autumn tour!).

Anyway, into the garage to change back to LHD headlights units before we head back to France - the originals came with the Chausson (which was already fitted with RHD unitswhen I bought it) and the change-over is easy.

Ray


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

From very recent experience, I can confirm that:

a) KPH speedo is not an MOT failure
b) Continental to UK beam deflectors are again, perfectly acceptable for MOT purposes also. Easiest place to get them is on the ferry home.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation, GEEH007, especially about the headlights. 
Best of luck with the sale of your beloved B534. Bad timing on my part - bought the same model, only 'K' reg 7 months ago - well pleased with it. 

regards

Mike


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

ChilliK said:


> Thanks for the confirmation, GEEH007, especially about the headlights.
> Best of luck with the sale of your beloved B534. Bad timing on my part - bought the same model, only 'K' reg 7 months ago - well pleased with it.
> 
> regards
> ...


Thanks Mike.

Glad you like yours, theyre great layouts.

I had every intention of keeping mine a long time but the opportunity for the 660 came up and, well, sometimes you just cant help yourself!

Cheers


----------

